# EOI dilemma



## norenberg (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello.
Maybe someone can give me an opinion here. 

To be short:

My visa: Work Permit under skilled points, outside Auckland, inner country, young age, single, etc.. goes to Feb 2012.
EOI ready to be sent: claims 180 points

The options I have:
1. VOC (variation of condition) on my visa and go to a new job that I want right now, to get better paid and then apply for EOI. Need to get the job offer from the employer (?).
2. Stay on the current one, less paid and more stressed, where I've been for more than 2.5 years, apply for EOI and then go for the other job.

If I choose 2, I fear that Immigration will require me to stay longer on the same job. Is this true?

Thank you


----------



## GNU.A (May 24, 2011)

First of all, congratulation for such a high score - 180 points.

Btw, can you claim 180 points from either one of two options you currently have?

Since your score is way above the automatic selection score in EOI pool - 140 points, I would like to suggest choosing the best option for long-term.


----------



## norenberg (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the input GNU!

I finally decided to submit the EOI. Not so sure if will be able to claim the whole lot of points but I'm pretty confident. Hopefully it's going to be quick.
Not sure how are the timeframes in Wellington.

Cheers!


----------

